# brightness adjustments on gentoo

## LostInGentoo

Hi

I cannot adjust my brightness on my ASUS UL30VT laptop.

Here is a listing of acpi files in /proc:

```

# ls /proc/acpi/video

VGA VGA1

# ls /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCDD

EDID brightness info state

# ls /proc/acpi/video/VGA1/LCDD

EDID brightness info state

```

I have dual graphics (intel and nvidia) but only use intel for now.

Changing the brightness level with

```
echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCDD/brightness 
```

changes the value when cat'ing the same proc interface. However the brightness of the LCD itself doesn't change! Is this due to a buggy kernel or?

Best regards

Preben

----------

## kipibenkipod

I run this:

```

/usr/bin/xbacklight -set 1

```

1 to 100

Maybe it will work for you.

Regards,

Kfir

----------

## shlape

I had success with this. I've defected to Ubuntu for my HP laptop because there were too many things I didn't know how to configure in Gentoo which Ubuntu had no problems with.   :Sad: 

Since you're using Gentoo, you'll probably have to apply the patches from here.

At this point I understand the patch will be integrated in the next Ubuntu kernel release. I hope this will work its way thru to a Gentoo kernel soon.

----------

